# Hydraulics on a 9030 Ford Bi-Directional



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What is the secret to getting the loader hydraulics to work on a bi-directional? Today I took off the mowing unit and I hooked up the loader but it *barely* works. I can get it to lift a few inches off the ground and it will tilt back and forth very slowly. There's got to be some lever that can give the remote hydros more flow but I can't seem to figure it out.

Anyone?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know about the older units, but on the new TV's you can turn up the flow inside the cab. The nob's are on the loader end in mine and they consist of three dials.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Are the knobs Green, Blue and White? I saw those and I didn't want to mess with them. Should I put those on max?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The blue dial is on max, the other two are set half-way and don't want to move very easily. Do you think that's my issue? They could be frozen, it's been pretty cold here lately.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Those should be the dial. Follow all of the joints (it's mechanical) and lube them up real well. 
Try to turn up the flow and then keep me posted.


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

Which outlets are you hooked up to? Usually the blue was the 3rd fuction (grapple), tan was the loader lift, and green was the bucket tilt.

Do your hydraulic levers move the entire travel distance?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

When conditions are rather frigid, the levers are quite stiff and move slow. What is the exact problem?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Right there is my problem, I have the hoses for the lift hooked into the blue remotes. I assumed it was right because there is blue tape on the hose ends. I will switch them around and try it again. Thanks guys.


----------

